# Carlo Conti torna a condurre L'Eredità. La domenica ad Amadeus.



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ebbene sì, dopo il malore che ha colpito *Fabrizio Frizzi* (topic qui Fabrizio Frizzi colto da malore, non è grave), *Carlo Conti* tornerà *provvisoriamente *al timone de *L'Eredità*. Come anticipato da Blogo, il presentatore delle ultime tre edizioni del Festival di Sanremo registrerà le nuove puntate tra pochi giorni, se non addirittura domani. Puntate che andranno in onda a partire da lunedì prossimo, nonostante ci fossero già degli episodi in cantiere registrati da Frizzi, ma che la Rai ha preferito non mandare in onda per rispetto al conduttore. Carlo Conti dovrebbe rimanere alla guida del quiz fino a *dicembre*.

E non solo; dalla prossima settimana il preserale (cioè la fascia oraria che va dalle 18:45 alle 20:00) di Rai 1 nella *domenica *non sarà occupato da L'Eredità, ma da* Soliti Ignoti* che, per l'occasione, si chiamerà *INsoliti Ignoti*. Pertanto, negli altri giorni della settimana (da lunedì al sabato), il game show di *Amadeus *andrà sempre in onda nell'access prime time (20:30-21:20), così come quello attualmente condotto da Conti, nel preserale.

Aggiornamento:
*Soliti Ignoti nel preserale ogni domenica a partire dal 29 ottobre ed ufficializzato il ritorno de L'Eredità con Carlo Conti da lunedì 30 ottobre.*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2017)

speriamo che Frizzi si riprenda, queste notizie mi fanno preoccupare un po', ma del resto un periodo di riposo è normale


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2017)

Se non ricordo male Conti dovrebbe condurre lo zecchino d'oro il mese prossimo, ormai è dappertutto, se c'è qualcosa che va in malora piazzano lui (spero almeno ricordino a dovere Cino Tortorella) e con sé si porta il suo pubblico di vecchiette.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male *Conti dovrebbe condurre lo zecchino d'oro* il mese prossimo, ormai è dappertutto, se c'è qualcosa che va in malora piazzano lui (spero almeno ricordino a dovere Cino Tortorella) e con sé si porta il suo pubblico di vecchiette.


Non proprio, sarà direttore artistico e a dicembre condurrà una serata speciale su Cino Tortorella. A presentare Lo Zecchino D'Oro sarà per il secondo anno di fila Francesca Fialdini conduttrice de La Vita in Diretta ed andrà in onda ogni domenica pomeriggio dal 19 novembre, se non sbaglio. Scontato dire che sarà un altro flop.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Soliti Ignoti nel preserale ogni domenica a partire dal 29 ottobre ed ufficializzato il ritorno de L'Eredità con Carlo Conti da lunedì 30 ottobre.*


----------



## wildfrank (27 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia, quindi sospenderanno "Tale e quale show"? (Sgomento).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, quindi sospenderanno "Tale e quale show"? (Sgomento).


Assolutamente no


----------

